# Intel i3-2310M 2.10 Ghz in ubuntu shows up as 4 CPU at 800 Mhz each



## Diegovh (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello.
I'm running Ubuntu Oneiric x64 in a HP 430 laptop.
I have an Intel i3-2310M processor but some times one shows up running at 1200 Mhz and the other 3 at 800 Mhz.

I've read that i3 processors have only two cores (and, as I understood, they must run at 2.10 Ghz each one).

There's a imp pnt to let you know about my CPU information.


----------



## Diegovh (Dec 30, 2010)

*Intel i3 shows up as 4 processors at 800 Mhz each*

Hello.
I'm running Ubuntu Oneiric x64 in a HP 430 laptop.
I have an Intel i3-2310M processor but some times one shows up running at 1200 Mhz and the other 3 at 800 Mhz.

I've read that i3 processors have only two cores (and, as I understood, they must run at 2.10 Ghz each one).

There's a imp pnt to let you know about my CPU information.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Intel i3 shows up as 4 processors at 800 Mhz each*

The i3 has hyper-threading 2 cores, 4 threads operating systems see threads as cores and report accordingly, if you have Intel Speed Step enabled in the Bios it drops the multiplier and CPU voltage when the CPU is under light load to save power and reduce heat, if you were running windows I'd tell you to run CPUz and start a virus scan you would see the core speed rise, not sure if the linux program is real time numbers but try opening something CPU intense and see if it rises.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

You must have a fast Ubuntu Mirror in Chile! Its taken about 2 hours to download it here in the UK reason mirror is very slow.

If you look on the Intel site:
Intel® Core

It states bus/core ratio of 2.1

In your printout it shows the frequency as 800MHz.
It may be the FSB speed it is showing and change could be
do to speedstep as you have a notebook.

Each of the 2 core has hyperthreading, so the CPU has 4 threads,
which is what the printout is showing.

I would be tempted to have a look at:
cat /proc/cpuinfo

and see what information is displayed there.
If your laptop seems responsive it maybe nothing to
worry about.


----------



## Diegovh (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks for your answer!
This is what I get with command line:


```
processor	: 0
vendor_id	: GenuineIntel
cpu family	: 6
model		: 42
model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-2310M CPU @ 2.10GHz
stepping	: 7
cpu MHz		: 800.000
cache size	: 3072 KB
physical id	: 0
siblings	: 4
core id		: 0
cpu cores	: 2
apicid		: 0
initial apicid	: 0
fpu		: yes
fpu_exception	: yes
cpuid level	: 13
wp		: yes
flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic popcnt xsave avx lahf_lm arat epb xsaveopt pln pts dts tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid
bogomips	: 4190.83
clflush size	: 64
cache_alignment	: 64
address sizes	: 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:

processor	: 1
vendor_id	: GenuineIntel
cpu family	: 6
model		: 42
model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-2310M CPU @ 2.10GHz
stepping	: 7
cpu MHz		: 800.000
cache size	: 3072 KB
physical id	: 0
siblings	: 4
core id		: 0
cpu cores	: 2
apicid		: 1
initial apicid	: 1
fpu		: yes
fpu_exception	: yes
cpuid level	: 13
wp		: yes
flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic popcnt xsave avx lahf_lm arat epb xsaveopt pln pts dts tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid
bogomips	: 4190.28
clflush size	: 64
cache_alignment	: 64
address sizes	: 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:

processor	: 2
vendor_id	: GenuineIntel
cpu family	: 6
model		: 42
model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-2310M CPU @ 2.10GHz
stepping	: 7
cpu MHz		: 800.000
cache size	: 3072 KB
physical id	: 0
siblings	: 4
core id		: 1
cpu cores	: 2
apicid		: 2
initial apicid	: 2
fpu		: yes
fpu_exception	: yes
cpuid level	: 13
wp		: yes
flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic popcnt xsave avx lahf_lm arat epb xsaveopt pln pts dts tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid
bogomips	: 4190.30
clflush size	: 64
cache_alignment	: 64
address sizes	: 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:

processor	: 3
vendor_id	: GenuineIntel
cpu family	: 6
model		: 42
model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-2310M CPU @ 2.10GHz
stepping	: 7
cpu MHz		: 800.000
cache size	: 3072 KB
physical id	: 0
siblings	: 4
core id		: 1
cpu cores	: 2
apicid		: 3
initial apicid	: 3
fpu		: yes
fpu_exception	: yes
cpuid level	: 13
wp		: yes
flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic popcnt xsave avx lahf_lm arat epb xsaveopt pln pts dts tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid
bogomips	: 4190.30
clflush size	: 64
cache_alignment	: 64
address sizes	: 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:
```

Greetings!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Threads merged.


----------

